# I hate when this happens..



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

http://www.putnampit.com/video/chase.avi


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

Thats rough....feel bad for the cop....


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

That's awful


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Ewww


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh my gOd....was the guy already dead??? please tell me he was. wOw, that'll really mess sOmeOne up.

it's One thing tO find sOmeOne already dead, Or kill sOmeOne 'cuz they're cOming at yOu with a gun...but that One is rOugh.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Um...what happened with the "o"s?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: re: I hate when this happens..*



kttref said:


> Um...what happened with the "o"s?


Geez, nOw it's affecting all the cOmputers. I must be a virus Or sOmething. :lol:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Wow that sucks ass, is that the cop i can hear freaking out in the audio?

He got some good air too!!

Scott :santa:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

WOW! :shock: thats too bad. If I was that Cop I think I would have a hard time driving after something like that.


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

Oh man, I feel real bad for the officer. the sad thing is that guys family is going to file a lawsuit against the officer and the city. Ouch


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Yeah that is rough, If they file suit it hopefully it won't get far.


----------

